# Poulan no RPM



## parkerco (Aug 11, 2012)

Inherited a Poulan BVM200VS leaf blower that wouldn't run. Found it had a bad coil and now it runs but can't get more than about 5-600 rpm's out of it. Have adjusted high speed needle and seems to be sensitive to adjustment but just won't wind up the way it should. Choking doesn't help, in fact it seems to be right on the edge of too much fuel. Lean it out and it will backfire. Any ideas as to fix would be much appreciated.
Thanks - Harv


----------



## rhenning (Jul 23, 2011)

Piston could be scored and then it is a throw away. Roger


----------



## parkerco (Aug 11, 2012)

rhenning - Pulled muffler and carb and from what I can see the piston and cyl wall looks pretty good. Question though - why would that keep the engine from reving up? Guess that's a new one to me. Are you thinking that there may be excessive friction and drag? Just ask'n
Thanks - Harv


----------



## SonnyT (Sep 20, 2010)

sounds like the carb is dirty.


----------



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

make sure that the carb is tight and all seals on the engine are good also


----------



## parkerco (Aug 11, 2012)

Thanks for the help. Will double check those things.


----------



## jow (Aug 16, 2012)

Did you check the muffler or spark arrest/screen for blockage that will block exhaust (and restrict RPM)? Can you hear and see good signs of exhaust exiting the muffler?


----------

